# SPECIAL Lawson Vampire Ebook Compilation - Limited Time Only!



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I've been getting a lot of email lately regarding when the Lawson Vampire books will be re-released. The simple answer is: I'm not yet sure. We're looking for a new house, and these things take time. Some of you have expressed a strong desire ("blood lust" might be a better term) for wanting to read all the Lawson books RIGHT NOW.

Well, I have heard your pleas, and I respond.

Announcing - and ONLY for a VERY limited time - your chance to read everything Lawson Vampire that I've written - TO DATE (meaning there's still a lot more to come) in a very special ebook compilation, THE FIXER FILES. This is NOT going to be available anywhere, except through me directly. This very special compilation includes:

THE FIXER (orig. pub'd 2002)
THE INVOKER (orig. pub'd 2002)
THE DESTRUCTOR (orig. pub'd 2003)
THE SYNDICATE (orig. pub'd 2003)
THE COURIER (novella) (orig. pub'd 2004)
THE KENSEI (not yet published!)
RED TIDE (short story) (orig. pub'd 200
THE PRICE OF A GOOD DRINK (short story) (orig. pub'd 2004)

All for just $9.99.

The ONLY way to get this package is to pre-order NOW, direct through me, by clicking HERE! Only two formats will be made available: .pdf and .mobi (for Amazon Kindle readers) - be sure to specify when you place your order.

This offer vanishes very soon. I don't want to sell a ton of these because the books will be coming back out from a new publisher sooner than later. But for those who have been clamoring for all of this, this is your chance to get it and enjoy the coolest vampire around, my man Lawson. 5 novels, a novella, and 2 short stories. All at a fairly incredible price.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool Jon. Thanks!

EllenR


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Jon, just pre-ordered my set.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jon, for the benefit of those of us who've never heard of this series, can you tell us a bit more about it?


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure thing, CS!

Called "James Bond with fangs," the Lawson Vampire novels tell the story of Lawson, a cynical, jaded part cop/spy/commando divinely chosen from birth to help protect the Balance - the line separating humanity and the race of living vampires that has evolved in secret alongside humans over thousands of years. Called upon to protect his race by rooting out rogues, criminals, terrorists, and ne'er-do-wells, Lawson dispenses justice with extreme prejudice, sarcasm by the bowlful, and bullets by the pound. Lawson's area of operations (AO) is Boston and New England, but his previous missions have taken him all over the world. What makes Lawson so unique and utterly cool? Unlike every other vampire story, the vampires in Lawson's world are *not* undead. They're members of a separately evolving race that has existed in secret for thousands of years. They have their own society carefully intermingled with humans who, for the most part, have no idea they exist. The books are a thrilling mix of Crime, Espionage, and Magic - and it's being turned into a TV series as well (you can check out details of that by going to http://www.thefixer.tv )

Thanks!
Jon


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jon. I went ahead and preordered. This sounds right up my alley.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks very much, CS!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> Thanks very much, CS!


Thank you too. I'm looking forward to them. 

BTW, I sent you a quick PM.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds interesting enough, but I have a particular taste in writing. Think you could offer a sample for those of us not ready to take a ten dollar plunge?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh crap, I just bought the books too.  Forgot to mention mobi version.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Forster - no problem, just mention it to me when I send out the packages next week. And thanks for your order!

Mikuto - if you go to http://www.thefixer.tv and look under short stories, you can check out "Red Tide" on the website itself. Hope this helps!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oooh, these are my kind of books!  Just ordered.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Linda!


----------



## tippymn (Mar 20, 2009)

I forgot to put in the format I needed, but when I emailed "[email protected]" it came back delivery failure.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Whoops, forgot to change that!  Sorry!  Just email me at jonfmerz AT verizon DOT net and let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Jon,
          Just ordered via PayPal.......there was no screen to indicate name, address etc......I guess you use the email address
as shown from PayPal?  Just in case:  ordered Mobi format for Kindle; email:  [email protected]

          Looking forward to receiving the book/s.......

                              Brian


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sound fun to me, just put my order in!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Brian & Steph!  Very much appreciated!

The pre-order window closes tomorrow night at midnight EST - no more orders will be taken after that time, so if you haven't gotten in on this yet, I urge you to do so today!

Thanks!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to order this set, but my work computer blocks wordpress.  Hopefully I can get on the computer tonight and get the order in!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

jonfmerz said:


> Thanks Brian & Steph! Very much appreciated!
> 
> The pre-order window closes tomorrow night at midnight EST - no more orders will be taken after that time, so if you haven't gotten in on this yet, I urge you to do so today!
> 
> Thanks!


Jon, now I'm paranoid. I did place my order and emailed regarding the format. Hopefully it all went well!

EllenR


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Songbird - if you have any problems, just drop me a line and we'll work something out!  

Ellen - rec'd your order just fine!  If there are any problems when I send the file out next week in terms of appropriate format, just let me know and I'll get it corrected ASAP!  

Thanks for the great response everyone!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Got it from your site.  I mentioned in my payment that I wanted the Kindle edition.  Is that good enough?  I'm looking forward to reading these!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the order -and yes, that's great!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a quick note to let you know that today at midnight EST is the last time you can order this special compilation.  Thanks!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK Jon I ordered but no place to choose mobi or pdf - I guess mobi for the kindle?  Do I need to e-mail you with this info so you will have my e-mail?


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Jon, I could not find the choice either. looking forward to reading your books. I would like mobi for Kindle as well.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I recall, there's a small box for comments or special instructions (something along those lines) - that's where you specify your choice.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I've jotted down your preferences, but in case I send the wrong format, just drop a line and I'll correct it when the book ships!

Thanks again!
-Jon


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just ordered mine. I think I put  I want the mobi format.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

All set, Anne - thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone received any correspondence regarding your order of the ebook compilation? I ordered it last week using PayPal, and I received the usual PayPal email. I haven't heard anything from Jon Merz to verify that he got my order. Jon, if you're reading this, would you be able to give us an idea about when we'll receive it? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Has anyone received any correspondence regarding your order of the ebook compilation? I ordered it last week using PayPal, and I received the usual PayPal email. I haven't heard anything from Jon Merz to verify that he got my order. Jon, if you're reading this, would you be able to give us an idea about when we'll receive it? Thanks a lot!


I have not heard anything either. I have been away this week and was worried that maybe I had recieved the download and had deleted it by mistake. If you have not recieved it maybe Jon has not sent them out yet. I wonder when we are getting the books.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jon,
I just ordered a few minutes ago and the order went through at $9.99......
jp


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

From the author's Twitter: Hope everyone had a nice July 4th! THE FIXER FILES ebook ships this week - cover art coming soon! Hope you're all doing great! #fb 8 hours ago


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> From the author's Twitter: Hope everyone had a nice July 4th! THE FIXER FILES ebook ships this week - cover art coming soon! Hope you're all doing great! #fb 8 hours ago


Thanks for the info CS.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking forward to reading these! Please update this thread when you receive your copies?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

An update (July 7) on the original site listed for purchase shows the cover art, and a comment that it will be shipped by this coming weekend.  Woo hoo!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone gotten their Lawson Vampire EBook Compilation yet?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Still anxiously waiting...

EllenR


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Still anxiously waiting...
> 
> EllenR


Thanks so am I.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm still awaiting mine, too. The weekend's about up. Tick, tock, tick, tock.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Jon - we're anxiously awaiting! Compilation almost done?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm still awaiting mine, too. The weekend's about up. Tick, tock, tick, tock.


Website post dated 7/7/09 states: "While the special pre-order period expired a few weeks back, I'll open it up again for a few days in case anyone missed it. The book ships by this coming weekend and then it will NO LONGER BE AVAILABLE ANYWHERE"

Should be seeing something today? Last post from author in this thread was 14 days ago ...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Website post dated 7/7/09 states: "While the special pre-order period expired a few weeks back, I'll open it up again for a few days in case anyone missed it. The book ships by this coming weekend and then it will NO LONGER BE AVAILABLE ANYWHERE"
> 
> Should be seeing something today? Last post from author in this thread was 14 days ago ...


I hope we see something soon.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I pre-ordered June 25th and nothing as of yet!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Did any of you receive an indication (other than your PayPal account having been charged) that your order was received? I didn't leave my email address for Jon, as far as I can remember, but PayPal has it, and am sure he'd have gotten it that way.  I did leave a comment regarding the format that I want, but it seems rather odd that no communication has been received from him. I'd love to hear if anyone else is in the same boat.  I'm also a bit uneasy about his last post having been 14 days ago. I'd like some reassurance from those of you who have gotten to know him a bit from these boards.

Thanks!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Did any of you receive an indication (other than your PayPal account having been charged) that your order was received? I didn't leave my email address for Jon, as far as I can remember, but PayPal has it, and am sure he'd have gotten it that way. I did leave a comment regarding the format that I want, but it seems rather odd that no communication has been received from him. I'd love to hear if anyone else is in the same boat. I'm also a bit uneasy about his last post having been 14 days ago. I'd like some reassurance from those of you who have gotten to know him a bit from these boards.
> 
> Thanks!


I also used pay pal. And I also left a comment about what format I wanted. I cannot remember if I left my email when I left my comment about what format I wanted. I know he can get my address and my email from paypal. And if for some reason Jon needed our emails he could contact us to get them. I hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Me, too, Anne.  I'm usually an optimist, so will continue to give him the benefit of the doubt for awhile. It does seem odd that he hasn't come back on these boards to give us an update. If he's a serious author, which it seems that he is, he'll be doing irreparable harm to his career and future book sales if he does not deliver as promised. Maybe he just set his delivery date too early. If that's the case, I'd think he would come here to let us know.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Did any of you receive an indication (other than your PayPal account having been charged) that your order was received? I didn't leave my email address for Jon, as far as I can remember, but PayPal has it, and am sure he'd have gotten it that way. I did leave a comment regarding the format that I want, but it seems rather odd that no communication has been received from him. I'd love to hear if anyone else is in the same boat. I'm also a bit uneasy about his last post having been 14 days ago. I'd like some reassurance from those of you who have gotten to know him a bit from these boards.
> 
> Thanks!


You have a mailing address, and e-mail address linked to your PayPal account, so the buyer has this upon receiving your PayPal payment.

The author has been a fairly regular poster, since advertising his book "The Parallax." I'm only concerned that he suddenly stopped posting here 2 weeks ago, and updated his website (also advertising the book compilation) multiple times, as recently as July 7, without updating this thread. Hopefully, he's just been busy, and we'll receive an e-mail with our ebooks tonight yet?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Let's hope so. I keep checking my email, but nothing yet.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have not received an email confirmation either....
JP


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Me, too, Anne. I'm usually an optimist, so will continue to give him the benefit of the doubt for awhile. It does seem odd that he hasn't come back on these boards to give us an update. If he's a serious author, which it seems that he is, he'll be doing irreparable harm to his career and future book sales if he does not deliver as promised. Maybe he just set his delivery date too early. If that's the case, I'd think he would come here to let us know.


 I just wish he would stop in here and let us know what is happening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just so I'm clear here, folks, are y'all saying your Paypal accounts were charged but you haven't yet received your Omnibus?

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just so I'm clear here, folks, are y'all saying your Paypal accounts were charged but you haven't yet received your Omnibus?
> 
> Betsy


Yes my paypal account has been charged and I have not received the Omnibus yet.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, to Betsy's question the PayPal charge went through immediately upon ordering (which was quite a while ago).

As far as email confirmations, Jon wasn't emailing. I did question him on the board to make sure he had my format preference (which I indicated as a comment on my order).

I believe that Jon is extremely busy at the moment and nothing shady is going on. He has gone from the boards in the past when he has been busy elsewhere. I'm usually the suspicious type but I'm not going to panic just yet. 

EllenR


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, Betsy... PayPal was charged June 25 for the pre-order to be delivered within two weeks... but nothing as of yet.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Anne said:


> Yes my paypal account has been charged and I have not received the Omnibus yet.


Me too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Me payment went through almost immediately, too.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I purchased on July 6, when I saw on his website that he'd reopened the compilation for sale via PayPal - my payment went through immediately on that date. 

Patiently (well, sort of) waiting since then, hoping to get my downloads tonight (website said they'd be sent "this coming weekend" following July 7!) As others have said, he's probably quite busy. Just wish he'd pop on to give an update periodically!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just so I'm clear here, folks, are y'all saying your Paypal accounts were charged but you haven't yet received your Omnibus?
> 
> Betsy


Yep, me too. I'm hoping there isn't a problem, I've really been looking forward to these!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, hopefully it will come through the coming weekend!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, hopefully it will come through the coming weekend!
> 
> Betsy


Do any of you have a way to contact Jon? If someone could get in touch with him and find out what's going on, I think there are several of us here who would really appreciate it. All I can find is an email address, and I've gotten no response from it.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

His last twitter entry was jul 10 - said he was working on final edits and hoped to get the book(s) posted by "sunday at the latest"


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

koland said:


> His last twitter entry was jul 10 - said he was working on final edits and hoped to get the book(s) posted by "sunday at the latest"


I saw that. Looks like he missed the mark. I still wish he'd show up here and let us know instead of posting (or at least in addition to posting) on Twitter. I think he owes us that much for supporting him buy buying his compilation. He does, after all, already have our money.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I saw that. Looks like he missed the mark. I still wish he'd show up here and let us know instead of posting (or at least in addition to posting) on Twitter. I think he owes us that much for supporting him buy buying his compilation. He does, after all, already have our money.


Agreed. Still (semi)patiently waiting!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I saw that. Looks like he missed the mark. I still wish he'd show up here and let us know instead of posting (or at least in addition to posting) on Twitter. I think he owes us that much for supporting him buy buying his compilation. He does, after all, already have our money.


I agree I just wish he would come he and let us know what it happening. When I am away I take my small computer and I am able to check in here.Also doing the day I have my sidekick and can check in here during the day.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got my copy. Check your respective emails, yours might be in as well. Seems to work just fine...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Just got my copy. Check your respective emails, yours might be in as well. Seems to work just fine...


I just got my copy also.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

I still have my old paperback copy of The Fixer sitting on my shelf.  I can't believe that book came out in 2002.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Got mine too


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Still waiting.

Update: I received my copy.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

File was in my email this evening.

EllenR


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just found mine, too.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Got my copy tonight!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Still waiting... I put in my "name"@free.kindle.com address for him to send it too.  Do you think that would be a problem?  Did most of you guys just have it sent to your regular email address?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

YAY!  Mine's here too!  Now I need to decide if I want to email it to Myk, or wait until I get home and transfer it via UBC.  I don't remember what Amazon is charging per KB to mail it... and have searched the site (Amazon) and can't find that information anywhere.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kindle2luvr said:


> Still waiting... I put in my "name"@free.kindle.com address for him to send it too. Do you think that would be a problem? Did most of you guys just have it sent to your regular email address?


I had it sent to my regular email address.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Anne said:


> I had it sent to my regular email address.


So did I.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Folks!

First of, my sincere apologies for not being able to stop by here and let you know about the delays. Family emergency & I was quite literally unable to do so, but no excuses, I apologize for the lack of updates!

Second, I believe everyone has received their copy of the omnibus, but if you have not yet, please email me direct at [email protected] and I'll get it right out to you.

Third, if you didn't preorder the omnibus of almost 500,000 words of Lawson vampire ecstasy (lol) and would still like a copy, I'll be happy to send you one as soon as you order over at http://jonfmerz.wordpress.com

My thanks to those who ordered the book and put up with the delays getting it out to you. It's my hope you all have a fantastic time with Lawson and the various other rogues he hangs out with! 

Have a great day!
Jon (who is very glad things are back to normal!)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jonfmerz said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> First of, my sincere apologies for not being able to stop by here and let you know about the delays. Family emergency & I was quite literally unable to do so, but no excuses, I apologize for the lack of updates!
> 
> ...


Glad everything is back to normal for you, Jon. Thanks for stopping by to let us know what was going on. I'm looking forward to reading your books, and am glad to have the compilation.

Thanks again!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Cindy!  Much appreciated!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Got mine Jon, looking forward to the read.... 
jp


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks JP!  Enjoy!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Jon,

Got mine, but a little disappointed you didn't include a linked TOC. It's a bit of a pain to find the start of each story.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Still learning how to do all of that, Koland.  I do my best with what I've got.  Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the family emergency, Jon. Thanks for sending out the compilation. I'm looking forward to reading the stories!

EllenR


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Ellen!  Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon,

hope all is better with your family!  Thanks for getting the books out (I just ordered, thought I'd missed the sale, yay!)  Thanks for letting us know what was going on, we appreciate it!

Betsy


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Betsy - just sent your order out so you should have it momentarily!  Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got it, thanks, Jon!

Betsy


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I got mine as well.  Being a newbie, I have never downloaded from anywhere but Amazon    Anyone care to walk me through getting it from my email attachment on to my Kindle2?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got mine too. Thank you, Jon.



jonfmerz said:


> Still learning how to do all of that, Koland. I do my best with what I've got. Apologies for the inconvenience.


If you ever figure this out, would you be willing to send us all an update? (Also, let me know how you did it. I couldn't figure out how to do it either for someone else I was trying to help out.)



Tana928 said:


> I got mine as well. Being a newbie, I have never downloaded from anywhere but Amazon  Anyone care to walk me through getting it from my email attachment on to my Kindle2?


I don't know which e-mail service you use, but there should be a link with the attachment inside your e-mail. Click on that and download the book (preferably to your desktop so you can find it easily).

After you do that, connect your Kindle to the PC. You do this by using the USB cord that came with the Kindle. It should show you the directory automatically.

Then drag the Lawson Vampire file from your desktop to the documents folder of the Kindle directory.

If the directory doesn't appear automatically, click the "Computer" icon on your desktop and you'll see it (Vista).


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure thing, if I get a chance to do it, I'd be glad to send an update!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jon: Thanks for letting us know what had happend. I hope everything is better with your family now.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Anne!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, John! Got my Fixer Files, and looking forward to starting them this weekend!

TOC would be nice, but if the stories are better read in order, I'll just read these stories as one VERY long book! 

Hope all is going well for you and your family - thanks, again!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I ordered my copy late last night. It was waiting in my mail box when I got home from work. Thanks for the quick delivery.
Lindsay


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, it's best to read them in the order I explained in the beginning of the book - enjoy!

Lindsay - my pleasure, have fun with the book!

BTW, I'm still taking orders for a few more days if anyone else wants in on the action. http://jonfmerz.wordpress.com to order the compilation of 5 novels, 1 novella, and 2 short stories for only $9.99! Thanks!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

kindle2luvr said:


> Still waiting... I put in my "name"@free.kindle.com address for him to send it too. Do you think that would be a problem? Did most of you guys just have it sent to your regular email address?


If you didn't authorize his email to send you stuff direct to your Kindle, he can't send anything to the free address either.

You don't need it to be converted anyway, just unzip it and stick it on the Kindle. Using the conversion service will just add DRM to the copy you get back, which isn't a very desirable result.

I'd suggest that anyone that mistakenly gave him your kindle.com addresses, get back in contact with him, so he can send it to a "real" address.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

koland said:


> Using the conversion service will just add DRM to the copy you get back, which isn't a very desirable result.


  My understanding was that Amazon just converts the format but does NOT put any sort of copy protection on your documents that you send. It seems I have heard of cases where folks sent files for conversion and they were able to move them between Kindles which would imply no DRM. But, I could be mistaken.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

I quit using their service (mobicreator lets you get a better result), but the early PDF's I sent all ended up with DRM on them, tied to only my Kindle (as we found out after adding our second Kindle, last year). I haven't used their since for anything other than read-once material (and that's been from before they started charging/KB).  It's also possible that mobi/prc and PDF "conversion" are handled differently and the DRM was due to starting from a PDF.

Regardless, the mobi/prc format is already as good as it will get on the Kindle - it might be worth it to some to pay 45 cents to have it transmitted, versus  using the cable, but using the free.kindle.com address really has no benefit at all.


----------

